# Black Tiger Boost



## IPv6Freely (Aug 5, 2021)

Here it is! My boost pedal. I've had this knob sitting in a drawer for about a decade and finally decided to use it for something.


----------



## Barry (Aug 5, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 5, 2021)

Love the artwork!


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2021)

Definitely a win with the knob. 

Tell me about the graphics.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 7, 2021)

+1

"Thunderbird" graphic is great.

I've got the same style of knobs for my Low Tide, very good, very TALL!


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 7, 2021)

fig said:


> Definitely a win with the knob.
> 
> Tell me about the graphics.


It's the Spirit Catcher, a sculpture in my home town. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_Catcher 



Feral Feline said:


> +1
> 
> "Thunderbird" graphic is great.
> 
> I've got the same style of knobs for my Low Tide, very good, very TALL!


Thunderbird?


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2021)

Fantastic sculpture. COR-Ten steel. Thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 7, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> It's the Spirit Catcher, a sculpture in my home town. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_Catcher
> 
> 
> Thunderbird?


Ahh Thanks for that, I thought it looked familiar! I saw it at Expo 86 in Vancouver, it reminded me of a Thunderbird then as it does now.

Great pedal graphic, in my eyes, is even greater now.


Here's some Anishinaabe Tbirds (from the wiki):





Above, the _Crest of Anishinaabe_
Below, _Anishinaabe shoulder bag, Ojibwa, Ontario, 1820_


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Ahh Thanks for that, I thought it looked familiar! I saw it at Expo 86 in Vancouver, it reminded me of a Thunderbird then as it does now.
> 
> Great pedal graphic, in my eyes, is even greater now.
> 
> ...


LOL such an obvious thing I totally missed. I seriously thought you were talking about the TV show... DERP.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 9, 2021)

😸 Well, could've been, maybe.

Then again, I might've been talking about a Ford car... or a Triumph motorcycle... or a Gibson bass...


























Your pedal would pair well with that last one, though!

SPIRIT CATCHER BOOST IS _GO!_


----------

